# [WAY off-topic] Can somebody name that font?



## fonz (Aug 4, 2011)

There's an screenshot of SGI's old IRIX with Indigo Magic desktop here. Can somebody tell me what the font is that's used in the Toolbox and in the window header of the Icon Catalog? I'm almost certain it's a standard font, but I can't for the life of me tell which one it is.

Thanks in advance,

Fonz (I'm not quite the font wizard)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm no font expert either but it looks like a standard Sans font but in _italic_.


----------

